# How To Run Kvcd.bin File?



## mayneu (May 2, 2006)

Hi guys, i have downloaded an english movie which is in vd.bin format....

i dont know which player and which codec is needed to run this file....

can anyone help e with this?

i have tried vlc player, windows media player, winamp, all player, quick time  & real player...... no results.....


hoping a positive response from anyone.....

help  me at the earlest..... pls....


thanking you


----------



## vignesh (May 2, 2006)

Try changing the file name using rename...This may sound stupid but worked once for me when I renamed some image files with the extension .jpg they all opened...


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2006)

the .bin files are cd image file like ISO etc etc , there must be another file which will have some information for the cd writing softwares i guess it .cue . nero can open this file for burning. if you want to watch the movie without writing then use VLC player , it can play directly from .bin file.


EDIT: if you get come kind of errors with the kvcd data then install the kvcd codecs from www.kvcd.net . BTW kvcds are designed to play in stand alone DVD players , you can play it in PC also but the clarity is not as good as it is in DVD player.


----------



## Sourabh (May 3, 2006)

while playing kvcd's in VLC you would most probably get no sound by default, so make sure you select Track 2 from Audio tab in VLC.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 4, 2006)

VLC will play whatever you throw at it, jus try it out, its the king of all players. But if you want looks switch to another player... www.videolan.org


----------



## 47shailesh (May 5, 2006)

Use "VLC" player to play directly OR use "ISO buster" to extract content from *.bin file to play in ur favorite player


----------

